# Silliest  Names of  Characters , Places and Things in Science Fiction, Fantasy and Horror.



## BAYLOR (Aug 29, 2021)

This topic covers , novels , short stories , comic book and graphic novels, feature  films, tv series both live action and animated , and games.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 29, 2021)

Slartibartfast is probably my favourite silly name ever.


----------



## farntfar (Aug 29, 2021)

I told you it wasn't important.


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 29, 2021)

Robert Rankin has 'Soap Distant'


----------



## Harpo (Aug 29, 2021)

Dave Prowse thought at first that the character he was playing in Star Wars was called Daft Ada.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Aug 29, 2021)

Major Major Major Major, General Shiesskopf and Captain Aardvark from Catch-22.

President Merkin Muffley and Buck Turgidson from Dr. Strangelove
Buckaroo Banzai and John Bigboote
Eccentrica Gallumbits, from HHikers also makes me laugh.
Humbert Humbert from Lolita
Stilton Cheesewright - From Jeeves and Wooster


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 29, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> Major Major Major Major, General Shiesskopf and Captain Aardvark from Catch-22.
> 
> President Merkin Muffley and Buck Turgidson from Dr. Strangelove
> Buckaroo Banzai and John Bigboote
> ...



In the case of Buckaroo Banzai, one of  the things that exposed  the rogue Red Lectroid aliens was the fact that all of them had same first  name of John. Also. John Bigboote would  get upset when his last name was mispronounced .


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 30, 2021)

Douglas Adams had some really cool names for his characters from Hotblack Desiato to Zaphod Beeblebrox.

I'll allow Charles Dickens to slide into the realm of fantasy and say that just about all of his characters are wonderfully named.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 30, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Douglas Adams had some really cool names for his characters from Hotblack Desiato to Zaphod Beeblebrox.
> 
> I'll allow Charles Dickens to slide into the realm of fantasy and say that just about all of his characters are wonderfully named.


Hotblack & Desiato is a firm of estate agents in SE England who got a bit annoyed when Adams ( brilliantly) adapted its name. There is a slightly cryptic disclaimer in HHGTTG.


----------



## sule (Aug 30, 2021)

Elan Sleazebaggano


----------



## alexvss (Aug 30, 2021)

A title character named Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo.


----------



## Valtharius (Aug 31, 2021)

alexvss said:


> A title character named Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo.


I never watched that show, but I can still hear Tom's voice announcing the title.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Aug 31, 2021)

Puddleglum from The Silver Chair by C.S. Lewis and a dimension called Bumppp in a Robert Asprin book.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 31, 2021)

M'Fashnik - or "or maybe its mmm'fashnik, like mmm cookies!"


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 31, 2021)

*Speed Racer *tv series  In one episode ,

Speed faced off against an evil rich man named Mr. Fastbuck

And one his racing rival went by the name Skull Duggery


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2021)

Some of th character names in Harry Potter verge on silliness.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 5, 2021)

Whilst not really silly, many of the names in the Culture were pretty original, inventive and long.


----------



## alexvss (Sep 5, 2021)

I just remembered a character from the the *First Law Trilogy* called Teufel. Sounds silly to me beucase that means 'Devil' in German. Abercrombie's dark fantasy is all about a world full of bad people, bad weather, bad everything. So someone named 'Devil' is very cringe.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Sep 11, 2021)

Ftmch the demon, (played by David Rappaport) from The Young Ones. He complained that no-one ever summoned him accidentally cos of his name, irrc


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Sep 11, 2021)

Wilson Wilson in the tv series "Utopia".


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Sep 11, 2021)

...Trevor Inchmale in Alan Moore's "Bojeffries Saga"


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Sep 11, 2021)

I think Alan Moore and PKD delight in funny names, perhaps inspired by Dickens


----------

